# egrandprix at AMA Vintage Motorcycle Days July 24-26 update



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

So, thought I'd update people a little bit on the teams attending the eGrandPrix (www.egrandprix.com) at the AMA Vintage Motorcycle days in Ohio this weekend (July 24-26).

So far we've got:
Electric motorsport (http://www.electricmotorsport.com)
Zero Motorcycles (http://www.zeromotorcycles.com/)
Shultz Engineering (www.schultzengineering.us)
Enertrac (http://www.doingitall.net/EnerTrac/)
redvalleymotorsport (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ae8uOz5PnRM)
Brian Richardson (http://www.bluegrassbookbank.org/bardblog)
Richard Steiner (http://www.evalbum.com/2383)
We are waiting on a couple of teams from the TTXGP to confirm if they're coming or not, but so far thats the list. They're some great bikes and I hope to be able to take tons of pictures and video. We'll be blogging live on www.plugbike.com and www.evfr.net as well as twitter (tgintz). email me if you're going to be there, I'd like to meet some of you.


Regards,
Travis Gintz
www.evfr.net
www.evcomponents.com
www.synkromotive.com
www.egrandprix.com


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

WOW, this is great. I met quite a few people here yesterday. There's 9 bikes here....will get more info and details/specs/websites tomorrow. Got here to late today.

Went out with Jay, Mark (And his son), the electricmotorsport team and David Herron.... we spend about 2 hours bullshitting about electric motorcycles, it was great. It was great having a group like that together.

Got some great pictures, hope to be able to post tomorrow. I didn't get in today until late, then picked up David.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I wrote a small article on my website:
http://blog.evfr.net/?p=225

took over 900 pictures that are now in my gallery. Still waiting on video from the event.

I had a BLAST!


----------



## john818 (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for posting this! I glanced at your article and will check out the pics when I have more time.

After the TTXGP, I'd heard that something like this was happening here in the States, but I didn't know it was so soon. I'll have to keep an eye out for future events.


----------

